# Are you using powder with Studio Sculpt foundation??



## Kaycee37 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello,
I have tried the new Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation and I like so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
But I'm very oily and I'm concerned about using powder with it.
Does powder change the finish of the foundation??
MSF seems too heavy to set this foundation??
I want the "glowy" appearance without appearing too shiny.
What should I use to set it???
Thanks in advance


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 16, 2009)

I set it with Mineral Skin Finish Natural in Light-NW15 here- and it looks perfect on me...I don't lose that dewy look at all. Maybe you could try a silica powder, such as MUFE's or Fyrinnae's Fluff though? I've heard good things about those and that they 'set' and create a flawless finish without altering the color or foundation effect. I haven't tried it myself, that is just what I've heard.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been setting it with MSF Natural too... I have also tried blot powder which works pretty good too but I like the finish the MSF gives better.


----------



## rocketqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

You can use the #187 brush to get a sheer MSF application! I love that with the Studio Sculpt. That, or the Select Sheer Loose powder.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2009)

If I use powder with it, I use either MSF Natural or Smashbox's Halo Powder (that stuff is amazing).  Nice subtle glow.


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been setting my SSF (NW25), with a tiny amount of loose Mineralize Foundation in Medium. I use my 182 brush. I have been very happy with results, and have received quite a few random compliments. I also mix the SSF w a bit of Strobe Cream. I tried setting with Mystery Powder and it lost the dewy look.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 20, 2009)

I use my MSF in Medium Plus to set it, applied with my 182 brush.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 20, 2009)

I use my MSFN with a Kabuki brush. It looks flawless.


----------



## obentick (Mar 20, 2009)

I myself before applying the studio sculpt I use the tint moisurizer and then the sculpt, and after i use the minerlized press powder in midium and I love the look. And when i want more coverage I use some bronzer and there it goes a flwless skin.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

I used Studio fix with Sculpt.. I think MSFs are a little lighter than SF yes?
Should be ok


----------



## Purity (Mar 22, 2009)

I start with MAC prep + prime face. I sweep a tiny bit of loose blot powder over my studio sculpt, and then I buff some MSFN over it with my #182. I finish off by spraying Make up store face mist (dupe for fix+) and buffing this into my face aswell. Keeps my face oil-free the entire day, without having my face look powdery and it still looks glowy because of all the buffing


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_I start with MAC prep + prime face. I sweep a tiny bit of loose blot powder over my studio sculpt, and then I buff some MSFN over it with my #182. I finish off by spraying Make up store face mist (dupe for fix+) and buffing this into my face aswell. Keeps my face oil-free the entire day, without having my face look powdery and it still looks glowy because of all the buffing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhh what's this Makeup Store Face Mist?  Where can I find it?


----------



## Purity (Mar 22, 2009)

Make up store is a Swedish high end makeup brand, but I think you can buy it at some places in the US. Face mist is basically the same thing as fix+ from MAC. This is their website: Makeup Store it doesn't work properly in firefox, so you have to open it in IE to be able to see the menu :S


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I will have to check it out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or maybe just try Fix+?  Which one do you like better?


----------



## Kaycee37 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies!! I purchased the fix+ and this keeps the glow!!!
The MSF's ,I use very lightly but it's really too heavy for an oily skin type like mine. I tried using loose blot powder in my real oily areas and then I spray the fix+ now Im going to try "buffing" it in to see if how that works.
But again thank you ladies for all the suggestions!


----------



## Purity (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks so much!  I will have to check it out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or maybe just try Fix+?  Which one do you like better?_

 
I haven't tried Fix+ yet, I'm going to use up my face mist before buying a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sure they're almost the same thing though, since they seem to work in similar ways.


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 25, 2009)

When using Stuid Sculpt I just take some beauty powder, right now the pink one from Hello Kitty, and just lightly brush it over my face. The face is shining but dosnt look oily!


----------



## Chrystia (Mar 25, 2009)

Another powder I would like to suggest, is the new transparent powder being released by MAC in the Color Ready collection. This powder is comfortable wear and doesn't change the appearance of makeup underneath. I have been using my sample from update and have been loving it.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 25, 2009)

^ That new powder looks really interesting. When does that come out?  It goes underneath your studio sculpt right?  Do you still use Prep + Prime primer too?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 26, 2009)

Try it with the new Prep n Prime powder coming out. Its absolutly amazing!! I love the new powder. Its super light and doesnt change the finish.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 26, 2009)

I just mastered my Studio Sculpt look
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Starting with clean face...

1.  Prep + Prime Face w/ SPF 50

2.  After that dries, Stipple on Studio Sculpt foundation with 187 brush... do not swirl- just dot it on... this can take awhile but it's worth it and gives a totally airbrushed perfect look!

3.  Using 217 brush, put on studio sculpt concealer where needed.

4.  After that all sets, buff on MSF Natural with 182 Couture Kabuki brush.  This brush is SO SO soft and if you just buff in circles, it gives the PERFECT flawless, natural finish to the look.  I am in LOVE with this brush if you couldn't tell haha


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocketqueen* 

 
_You can use the #187 brush to get a sheer MSF application! I love that with the Studio Sculpt. That, or the Select Sheer Loose powder._

 
I second the Select Sheer, it does an amazing job over anything or on it's own.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_I second the Select Sheer, it does an amazing job over anything or on it's own._

 
I have been wanting to try this...i think I will pick up one on my next trip

However I now use MSF or Blot Powder and it works fine


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm using my mineralize powder with SS foundation. I like this foundation, it hides my pores really well!


----------



## obentick (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissHyper* 

 
_When using Stuid Sculpt I just take some beauty powder, right now the pink one from Hello Kitty, and just lightly brush it over my face. The face is shining but dosnt look oily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the same thing and I love it.


----------



## erinmosh (Mar 29, 2009)

i use my MSFN with it using the 182, and i love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2009)

I also use my MSFN (Medium Plus) with my studio sculpt. I use 187 to apply the powder as I don't have a kabuki


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 30, 2009)

I use Studio Fix Powder applied with the #150 brush, I love the finish it gives.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought the MSFN in medium deep...right now I'm using the 109 brush to apply it, but what do you guys use? is there a better brush for the MSFN?


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the MSFN with the 182 Kabuki brush... it is SO SOFT and buffs right into your skin for a perfect finish!


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 7, 2009)

I wore studio fix for years and studio sculpt is my new foundation.  I love it!

I sent it with select/sheer loose or msf natural.

Either powder works great imo.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 9, 2009)

I 100% recommend the new Prep & Prime Finishing Powder that came out with Colour Ready, it literally makes my skin glow! It's not cakey or heavy, it leaves a nice finish with the Studio Sculpt.


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hot*pink* 

 
_I 100% recommend the new Prep & Prime Finishing Powder that came out with Colour Ready, it literally makes my skin glow! It's not cakey or heavy, it leaves a nice finish with the Studio Sculpt._

 
I just started using it and have to say I LOVE IT!

My one BIGBIGBIG complaint is the damn jar is too small.  I can't tap off my 134 without it falling all over the place.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewels4Jewels* 

 
_I just started using it and have to say I LOVE IT!

My one BIGBIGBIG complaint is the damn jar is too small. I can't tap off my 134 without it falling all over the place._

 
Try using the 182 kabuki brush - it fits perfectly in the lid. I use that & it buffs the powder really nicely into my skin.


----------

